# yote whackers   lets see them



## arcame

i know this has probably been posted before, I would like to see some of your varmint guns....  here is mine.
DPMS ar, 16" bull barrel, hogue furniture, carbine stock, tactical mid rings and a BSA Radient 3-9-40.


----------



## arcame

ok, never mind, I guess no one is proud of there guns!


----------



## Thunder Head

I think everyones turkey hunting or fishing.
Savage predator in .223 with nikon yote special scope.


----------



## DonArkie

H & R single shot in .204 w/A-Tacs camo 4x16x40  scope




H & R single shot in .17 HMR w/ Ghost camo 3x9x50 Bushnell  scope




yesterday I order another H & R in 223 that will have the A-Tac camo & Knoxx stock added on it


----------



## arcame

good looking weapons guys, just don't set them down you might loose tham.


----------



## PwrPlr03

Remington model 700 Sendero, 22-250, 9-28x50 Redfield scope.


----------



## country_guy9734

i like those sendero's i want a stainless 300 ultra mag in the sendero


----------



## arcame

very nice.


----------



## DonArkie

I just finished this up for myself yesterday. H & R single shot .223 with A T I tactical stock, w/4x16x40 scope with Harris by-pod finished in Mossy Oak Brush


----------



## arcame

good lookin 223, love the camo


----------



## molly

*This is one of my Yote Whacker*

This is my night time whacker...


----------



## LoCountryHunter

Nice rifles


----------



## weasel

Remington 700 BDL, 22-250, Leupold Rifleman 4-12x40


----------



## arcame

sweet guns keepem comming


----------



## HunterFaulk

Nice guns guys. I hope maby I can find me one and fix it up for huntin some yotes


----------



## mr4shootin

Just got this one.CZ 527 carbine .223.Leupold VX-3 
2.5-8x36 mounted in CZ rings.No camo paint here.


----------



## PwrPlr03

I may be interested in selling the gun that i posted above on post #6 if anyone is interested. I would just like to get my money back $800.00 or trade for R-15 or AR-15.  If you have any trade offers i will take a look.


----------



## HOBO

*** LaRue Upper Tactical Stealth Sniper System LT011 with the 20" heavy stainless barrel with 1:8 trist....
*** LaRue stripped Billet Lower
*** Geissele two-stage match trigger
*** Magpul PRS Precision Rifle Stock
*** Harris Bipod BR-S and LaRue Tactical LT-130 QD Mount
*** NightForce 3.5-15X50mm NXS Illuminated Reticles with Zero Stop and LaRue Tactical LT104-30 mount
*** Storm iM3200 Gun Case iM3200

-------<" ){{{{*><


----------



## arcame

that is one nice stock on that CZ.  and HOBO WOW is all I can think.


----------



## dfasano

DPMS Stripped Lower
RRA Lower Parts Kit
RRA National Match 2 Stage Trigger
RRA Tactical CAR 6 Position Stock
RRA Predator Pursuit Upper with Bead Blasted Barrel
RRA Hi-Riser 1" Scope Mount
Nikon Monarch 4-16x42


----------



## arcame

I like the looks of that blasted barrel


----------



## molly

*Day time Whacker*

Now that I have my NV scope on my AR,  I`m useing my Rem. LTR 700...I just had the stock shorten 1 inch and boy does it fit...I can really get on the cross hairs.  The camera is how I video my coyotes.  As of today I`ll never hunt without the camera on the gun...never know what I might luck up and see.


----------



## mr4shootin

molly said:


> Now that I have my NV scope on my AR,  I`m useing my Rem. LTR 700...I just had the stock shorten 1 inch and boy does it fit...I can really get on the cross hairs.  The camera is how I video my coyotes.  As of today I`ll never hunt without the camera on the gun...never know what I might luck up and see.



I have one of those LTR's also, good shooter.That's a nice camera mount, did you make it yourself?


----------



## molly

*He drop like a tatar*

After I showed my Rem. LTR yote whacker I went hunting this afternoon....got set up at 7:30 p.m.  and at 8:25 p.m. he came running out from my left stopped in front of me at 60 yds...that Hornady 53 gr match hp dropped him like a hot tatar...it was just about dark...when I got the cross hairs on it was all over.....he stopped ant look at the jack n the box 80 yds away....I wanted to go kill one with my Night Vision....but changed my mind.


----------



## molly

*Mount*



mr4shootin said:


> I have one of those LTR's also, good shooter.That's a nice camera mount, did you make it yourself?


 Thanks...that camera mount is from Deer ridge Inovation.....I took the part that the camera mounts on and made me an L bracked and attached it to it...then I got me an old bronwing scope ring drilled and tapped it and attached it all to the scope as you can see in the pictures....with the cross hairs on the coyote he will be in the center of the TV...you don`t have to have the cross hairs on him as long as you can see him in the scope he`ll be on screen may not center....I have some great clips.


----------



## arcame

nice rifles, I have a 700 222 that I got fronm my grandfather, still needs a good scope on it.   lets see some yote video Molly!


----------



## molly

*Yote Video*



arcame said:


> nice rifles, I have a 700 222 that I got fronm my grandfather, still needs a good scope on it.   lets see some yote video Molly!


 When I young I often wondered how they could sent am man to the moon   well as I got older I figured it out...you put enough fire in someones rear inn and it will make you leave here also.  Well now that i`m olllllder real old I have`nt figured out how to post em....I tried it one time and I could get it to do right and I didn`t won`t to asked cause everyone would think I`m dumber than I really am. I going to have a coyote hunting web-ad soon on GON and it have
 some clips  on it....I`m open for help...


----------



## arcame

sounds good, i would offer some help with the videos but we would just be stairing at the computer together.  :0


----------



## coyotebgone

*here is mine*

Bushmaster lower 
Factory trigger with David Tubbs Springs 
Shilen Match Grade Barrel and Bolt, 1 in 8 twish
DPMS Upper 
DPMS Carrier 
DPMS Free Float Tube 
Nikon 4.5x14x 40 with BDC.


----------



## molly

Thunder Head said:


> I think everyones turkey hunting or fishing.
> Savage predator in .223 with nikon yote special scope.


 Thunter....you got good un...I really like that gun especially the trigger..../Salvage sent me one of guns when they first came out....and it shot great groups....the problem I had was the weight of the barrel, it long for me and it was alot for me to hold with my bad left arm and shoulder...other that its whacher....goood looking gun.


----------



## molly

arcame said:


> i know this has probably been posted before, I would like to see some of your varmint guns....  here is mine.
> DPMS ar, 16" bull barrel, hogue furniture, carbine stock, tactical mid rings and a BSA Radient 3-9-40.


 I like your AR....what about the clip...I strated useing a 20 round clip when hunting at night..but it rattles..is that some type of rubber on the clip.


----------



## captainhook

dfasano said:


> DPMS Stripped Lower
> RRA Lower Parts Kit
> RRA National Match 2 Stage Trigger
> RRA Tactical CAR 6 Position Stock
> RRA Predator Pursuit Upper with Bead Blasted Barrel
> RRA Hi-Riser 1" Scope Mount
> Nikon Monarch 4-16x42



Nice! I have a 16" Midlength RRA Predator Pursuit on order. I told my FFL to get my barrel bead blasted too. He was kind of dismissive about it and said he'd do it. I may send the whole thing in to get camoed anyway. I like those pmags too. I have one for my R15. What loads does that upper like the best and what kind of groups is she doing?


----------



## 1ncamo

Remington 11-87 12ga






DTech .223 upper on Stag lower, RRA 2-stage trigger, Sightron SII 3-9x40 mil-dot scope. Shooting 60gr Sierra HPs into tiny little holes and knocking down coyotes DRT. 






Savage 16 fcss .22-250, Nikon Buckmaster scope. Also shooting 60gr Sierra HPs.. puts the hurt on coyotes!


----------



## carver

OLYMPIC ARM-.223, TASCO RED DOT SCOPE,24LB. CAT WALTON COUNTY,GA.


----------



## lungbuster123

Two new yote guns coming yall!!!


----------



## dadsbuckshot

I have only seen acouple shotguns posted.....

Does no one use the ol scattergun on a regular basis? I have been looking at get a 12 gauge with the carlson dead coyote choke and dead coyote shotshells...


----------



## 1ncamo

Dead coyote shotshells, while good, are too danged expensive! #4 buck does the job just as well for 1/4 the price!


----------



## lungbuster123

I personally dont ever use a shotgun for yote hunting (probably because I cant use buckshot where I hunt) even if I could I dont think I would. If I did I would just stick with a 3" buckshot.


----------



## arcame

good lookin guns guys, I also use a shotgun in urban areas with #4 buck,  Molly the rubber on the bottom of the clip is made by mag pul, shoot me a pm with your adress and I will send you one, I have a couple of spares.


----------



## LoCountryHunter

My new one and took the red dot off and put on my turkey shotgun.  I'm putting a 3 X 9 on this one shortly.


----------



## arcame

very nice, I love my DPMS


----------



## davidb1985

Heres my bushmaster super-light with a Nikon-Buckmaster.


----------



## shaneadams90

One of my favs..good for hogs too!  Stag 16" heavy barrel with a Bushnell Elite 5-15 scope...Match trigger...loves 50g bullets!


----------



## arcame

sweet ones guys.


----------



## SakoL61R

Remmy .308 LTR Leupy Mk4 3.5-10, handloaded 168 TSX's/165 Nos partitions

03A3 25-06 my Dad built. Leupy 3.5-10x50   85 TSX handloads.


----------



## PwrPlr03

I finally dropped the broke down and bought the R-15, i got the 223 with an 18" barrell and the Advantage camo. I also will be fitting it with the matching camo 40mm Nikon scope and matching camo rings. I will post a pic when complete.


----------



## KingTiger

SWD M11/9 w/Lage upper, Gemtech Viper-9 suppressor, ATN Digital Ultra sight, Russian Gen. 1 night vision w/infrared illuminator, FoxPro Spitfire.

This is for the ones that won't stop. Of course, I remove the suppressor for hunting since that is not legal in GA. I wish the WRD would allow the use of suppressors for hunting varmints, at least. 

I have the speaker output of the Spitfire feeding into the AUX input of my receiver via a speaker to line level converter. This way I can call off the back deck of my trailer at the hunting camp since I have speakers out there.


----------



## lungbuster123

*my two*

Savage Edge .22-250 topped with a Nikon Coyte Special 4.5-14x42








Remington 700 Varmint .223 topped with a cheap 4-12x40 hopefull ill be adding a Coyote Special before to long


----------



## Doc_Holliday23

my yote whacker is whatever I happen to have in my hands at the time.  In this case, its a Remington 798 in .300 Win. Mag. topped with a VX-II 3-9x50.


----------



## arcame

good lookin varmint killers guys.


----------

